# Combing and Carding



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I've seen these two terms referred to and can someone tell me, what is the difference between combing and carding, are they both done every time, which one is done first and why is each one done?
Thanks


----------



## thechickenladyx (Jul 5, 2006)

carding is running the fibers between two carders and cleaning out the "stuff", and straightening the fibers, so you can make rolls and then spin it. 

jesse


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I know all these terms and techniques are a bit overwhelming AND confusing. There's so much to learn. 

Check out the website http://joyofhandspinning.com/ 

In the left hand column you can click on preparing fiber with hand cards, preparing fiber with a drum carder, preparing fiber with combs, etc. etc. They even have step-by-step instructions and photos and even little videos if you can get your computer to play them. 

It's a great website for lots of spinning info.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you! That website helped a bunch!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Combing is great for preparing double coated fleeces like icelandic & shetland to separate the tog and thel


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Also, the type of preparation you use depends on what kind of yarn you want to end up with... woolen, worsted, semi-worsted, lace weight, etc., etc.

That's a whole 'nother subject! :shrug:


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

MTDeb said:


> Also, the type of preparation you use depends on what kind of yarn you want to end up with... woolen, worsted, semi-worsted, lace weight, etc., etc.
> 
> That's a whole 'nother subject! :shrug:


Wow, this gets really complicated! How do y'all learn all this?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Don't know about the others, but I learned by reading a lot 






and really messing up some yarns!!!


----------

